# MRE's PREP FOR UKBFF West Midlands Leamington.



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

20 weeks out to date.

Hoping to make the top 3 in Classic Class.

Just finished a 6week cruise and dropped down from 15st/95kg to 14st/89kg.

Started Cycle(blast) yesterday 750mg Sustanon 300mg Deca.

Need to be under 83kg.

Diet at present as Followed;

8:45am Wake 10g L-glutamine 2 x BCAA Tablet

9:00 am

300ml Egg whites - 150Calories 30g Pro

100grams Oats - 360calories 80g Carbs

300ml Skim milk - 105calorie 10g Pro

605Cals 40gPro 80gCarbs

12:00am

PWO

MYPRO Recovery XS Shake

275calories 25gPro 50gCarbs

1:00pm

Tin of Tuna - 140Calories 35gPro

75g Whole wheat Pasta - 250Calories 45gCarbs 10gPro

1TBSP Hemp oil - 100calories 10g Good fats

500Cals 45gPro 45gCarbs 10g Fat

4:00pm

200g Chicken Breast - 300calories 45g Pro

50g Brown basmati Rice - 180calories 40g Carbs

2 x rice cakes - 60calories 12g Carbs

540Cals 50gPro 50gCarbs

6:00pm

1scoop Whey + 1scoop Oats

270Calories 25gPro 22gCarbs

9:00pm

200g Chicken Breast - 300calories 45g Pro

50g Brown basmati Rice - 180calories 40g Carbs

2 x rice cakes - 60calories 12g Carbs

540Cals 50gPro 50gCarbs

11:30pm

300g Cottage cheese - 270Cals 30gPro

6 x rice cakes - 180Cals 36gCarbs

450Cals 30gPro 36gCarbs

12:00am Bed 8g L-glutamine 2 x BCAA Tablet

Totals

3200Calories

265grams Protein

335grams Carbohydrate


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

best of luck mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Good luck mate, will be following with interest.

JP


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

*Close Grip Pulldown*

65kg x 15

75kg x 12

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

*ROPE Long Pulley row(supernating wrists)*

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

*T-Bar Row*

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

*Seated rear Flyes*

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

*DB shrugs*

32.5kg x 15

32.5kg x 15

32.5kg x 15

*DB curl*

20kg x 9

20kg x 9

20kg x 9

20kg x 9

*Reverse Grip Cable curls*

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

45second rest between sets, workout lasted 40minutes, felt brutal, injected 3 x Sustanon last night and i swear the Prop kicked in already, blew up like a balloon, everyone was just staring.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Good luck mate, will be following with interest.
> 
> JP


Cheers Fella

Feel really small after just reading, DB's, JPX, and Incredible Bulks Jornals :sad:

Long as i've improved from 2009 i'll be happy..........No i'm lying i want a Trophy:lol:


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> best of luck mate


Cheers Dude,

Hopefully this journal will help motivation.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Just checked UKBFF site, to play the odds i'm going to enter ;

Southwest Dorchester 21/08

Kent Classic 28/08

aswel as Leamington Spa 18/09

My aim is to Peak for Leamington and whatever condition i am on the first 2 will have to do, good practise but not being side tracked form my objective of peaking for leamington spa.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pictures?


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Hey MRE nice journal, but it is worthless without pic lmao, cover your head mate if that is a worry


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Will do, i'm gonna get a Mask.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Microsoft paint , just black your face out! & if your already black white that sh!t up ;D lol good luck mate!


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

hope u hit your target and all the hard work pays off all the best m8


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

*Leg Extension*

2 x warm up sets

Fullstack x 15 rest pause + 5

Fullstack x 15 rest pause + 5

Fullstack x 15 rest pause + 5

*Leg Press*

160kg x 40 warm up(extremely F'ing Warm)

200kg x 20

240kg x 20

240kg x 20

Very Light, but super strict, just do what i'm told 

*Hack squat*

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

Same again, deep as possible and strict

*Lying Thigh Curl*

Full stack x 12

Full stack x 12

Full stack x 12

Full stack x 12

Full stack x 12

Full stack x 12

Full stack x 12

*Leg Press calve raise (alt legs)*

20kg x 25

20kg x 20

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

DONE.

Took some pics and not happy, thinking i still need more size to do another show 

Gonna start CV tomorrow as i'm not happy with my physique at all, my weight limit is 83 kg, so i'm going to get down to 83kg then see how i feel about myself before backing out, fingers crossed.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

How do i add Photo's anyway? not very computer literate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> How do i add Photo's anyway? not very computer literate


upload them to photobucket, and then get the image code, and post it here.

http://photobucket.com/


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

2009


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

6weeks ago, better light and after chest and shoulders....as ya do LOL


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Today! 20weeks out, no pump and the worlds worst light, be gentle with me LOL


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

We have PICS, I cant understand why you are prepping for 20 weeks, I have never done a prep but surely 12 weeks you would get there, your not looking like an off season bloater


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking good in 2009, is it just a matter of cutting up or you hoping to gain some mass in 20 week? As your looking fairly slim 

Could some one please explain to me the difference between the classic and other classes?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Hoping to add some mass with the next 6weeks, then hit CV hard for 12weeks.

Classic Class is a new class for people that are smaller basically  it takes into account height and gives each individual a max competition weight giving an even spread accross the competitors. Which means someone 5'4 cant weight the same as someone 6ft.

The only difference in the contest is their is no Most muscular pose as the class is about symetery and aestetic's, to give the smaller guys like me an oppurtunity to brace the stage and have the chance to get envolved in the sport.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

danny187 said:


> We have PICS, I cant understand why you are prepping for 20 weeks, I have never done a prep but surely 12 weeks you would get there, your not looking like an off season bloater


Thanks for popping in Danny me ole mate, ideally wanna be ready 2-3weeks before this time, so that's 17weeks max, will give it a few weeks to let this cycle kick in before putting the breaks on and hittin the CV, may start CV now just to allow me to eat more.

If i'm ready early i'll just do an earlier show.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

14st 3lb Water from cycle has kicked in already, less than a week!

Day off today, i can barely walk, unbelievable, weeks of pounded heavy weight, first light session and worse pain i've had in months, love it.

Went to bed late, and got up late today.

12pm Wake

12:30 pm

100grams Swiss muesli 360cals 65grams Carbs

300ml Skim milk 105 cals 10g Pro

6egg whites 100 cals 20grams Pro

1whole Egg 90 cals 9grams pro

3pm

250grams Chicken

50grams Basmati rice

2 x rice cake

5pm

Whey/casein protein

8pm

250grams chicken

50grams Basmati rice

2 x rice cake

11pm

100grams Steak

300grams cottage cheese

5 x rice cake

1am will be;

Tin of tuna

50grams wholewheat Pasta

TBSP Hemp oil 3:6:9


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Trained Yesterday;

*Bench Press*

60kg x 23

60kg x 18

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 13

60kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 6

Only rest between sets was whilst training partner was doing set 30-45second max

*Shoulder Press Machine*

60kg x 20

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 7

60kg x 7

60kg x 6

*Tricep Pushdowns*

45kg x 15

45kg x 15

45kg x 12

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Diet has been solid all week and lost the 3lb's again, and 4 people this week have said "have you started training again" LOL Thanx

Will be taking some pic's tomorrow after Back and Bi's of course, Boooooom!

Really excited about going down to watch Portsmouth Sunday.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Last Night was;

*Standing Calve raise*

15kg x 15

30kg x 15

45kg x 15

60kg x 15

75kg x 15

90kg x 15

105kg x 10

120kg x 8

90kg x 15

65kg x 15

*Donkey Calve raise*

4sets 40kg x 12

30min Stationery Bike 120bpm

Today's training;

*Close grip Pulldown*

70kg x 12

70kg x 10

70kg x 8

*Single arm hammer pulldown*

20kg x 15

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

*Double arm DB row lead on Bench*

20kg x 15

20kg x 12 + 1 + 1 + 1rest pause

20kg x 12 + 1 + 1 + 1rest pause

*Seated rear flyes*

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

*Smith Shrugs*

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

40kg x 15

*Standing BB curl*

25kg x 15 (1sec pause/squeeze at top)

25kg x 15 (1sec pause/squeeze at top)

25kg x 15 (1sec pause/squeeze at top)

*Single arm preacher M/C*

30kg x 12

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

Jabbed 2nd lot of 3 x Sustanon and 1 x deca last night.

Going to have 1 more meal then go down to Portsmouth for evening show, will be looking out for DB, Chris, and Jnr2006 from MT.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.

I like the idea of the longer diet as you should be able to grow into it.

All the best with the journey.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheers dude, thanks for popping in


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

all the best mate , ive also just started a cut so will read with intrest


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

14st 1lb on today's weigh in.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

13st 11lb Now, been a while since i've posted, after starting blast weight shot up to 14st 5lbn and i've since been doing cv 5 x a week dropping 8lb's in 4 weeks,all going ahead as planned


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

MRENIGMA said:


> Today! 20weeks out, no pump and the worlds worst light, be gentle with me LOL




12weeks out.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

12weeks out


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking good bro very symmetrical physique can see why your doing the classic. Big quads make sure you hammer them calves lol. Your well on track good luck.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheers Dude, i know, my calves are seriously lacking  years of battering quads and hams and then having no enthusiasm by the time i get to calves, calves first now and quads last.

Good week dieting, 1hour CV everyday and another 1kg loss, 10weeks today at this rate should see me come in around 77kg before carbup and dropping water.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Update.

It will be 2weeks sunday since dropped my calories Via Carbs, went from 2500cals down to 2000cals and only 100carbs.

Lost 5lbs in 12days so far and it is getting TUFF, getting leaner and drier and will shave down and take 2pics as Aaron instructed, ABBS and THIGH, and REAR DOUBLE BICEP, will take these sunday, that will be 2weeks since changed diet and 4weeks to go.

Diet today was;

200g FAT FREE Yoghurt,50g Whey,50g Oats

70gCook Chicken, 200g Cottage cheese, 1 x rice cake

70gCook Chicken, 200g Cottage cheese, 1 x rice cake

TRAIN

PWO 60g MP Recovery + 33g Oats

60Min X-trainer

2 x Salmon Fillets + Broccolli

Tin of Tuna + whole Avacado


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Weigh in today was 81kg - 12st 12lb. 4weeks to go, on track for 77kg.


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

do you have any current photos dude im competing in the welsh a week before


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm jealous mate can't wait to compete again next year


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

3weeks ago - 7weeks out

http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z362/mrenigma2/image.png


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Try stretching your upper chest and front delt more to pull your tricep back a bit condition is coming in but hard to tell with the one pic buddy


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

60min CV Done.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Dropped 4lb Last week GULP! I'm now 12st 10lb/80kg.

No longer concerned over weight, i need my legs out, can see striations but they need to be able to hold credit Cards, they're my best body part, and if they are not out i have no chance.

Changed up CV yesterday and went to local park which has a perfect circle path round the outside, min 1500metres, i was power walking and got ****ed off getting lapped, so i started running, Running like Ivan drago from Rocky 4 round the Track, for an HOUR, everyone was looking at me like a machine.

Then i had an evening monster leg session to follow up, 15 reps from 1plate to 7plates a side, this is a heavy leg press, at least 100kg without weight, so as you can imagine waking up this morning to Fasted CV was hell, didn't make 2 x 45 sessions as my shins are ruined.

Today dragged like slow motion, literally for 3hours i felt i couldn't take anymore, darks times a head, these are the days which count. First time i've dieted whilst on a Forum, it's nice having somewhere to share the dark times and document so you can look back and remember the mental aspect.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Dark.... Nah these are progressive times, tiring but changes to get excited for each day look on the bright side 

Do you think the type of cardio you partake in can effect leg cuts? I can't get cuts at all at the moment


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

not at all, you cant spot burn fat, you must be like me where they are last to come off, where they have never been fat free, so i think like glutes once you have hammered your bodyfat down burn that old stubborn fat that has been there all your life, next time you diet they come easy as it is new fat that hasn't had years to settle.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

it's 9days later, haven't cheated on diet or missed a CV session, and i'm up 1lb?????????????????KILL MYSELF.

FULL THROTTLE NOW!

2000calories MAX, 100g CARBS MAX and 60min CV x 2 per day.

I'm starting to accept i'm not going to be as lean as i would like, or even as lean as my last show, but i'm 7kg heavier than 2years ago so i'm going to do the show regardless of being happy with condition, i'm not going to use it as an excuse to break as i'm not as lean as i'd like, it will just be a lesson learn to not get as fat OFF SEASON, it's not the end of the world and i'm going to stop worrying and let whatever happens.....happens, i can do no more so i'm just going to be optimistic and hope it pans out on day.

60min CV 6am

Back/Rear delt/ traps 3pm

60min CV 7pm


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> it's 9days later, haven't cheated on diet or missed a CV session, and i'm up 1lb?????????????????KILL MYSELF.
> 
> FULL THROTTLE NOW!
> 
> ...


Head up mate, it may fall off when you do water manlipualtion etc

Keep it up mate


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

http://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z362/mrenigma2/photo9ukmusclereardoublepic.jpg

This was Bank holiday Monday


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

how u get on mate ?


----------

